# How do you have 2 instances of the same instrument on 2 MIDI Channels in SINE?



## ulrichburke2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Dear Anyone.

I get that to bring up the channels, you click on the channel number to the left of the first instrument. But just pretend I wanted 2 instances of strings, one on Channel 1, one on Channel 2. If I bring up the list of channels and click on Channel 2, it moves the single loaded instance from Channel 1 to Channel 2. Then I can't see a way of reloading an instance onto Channel 1 so I've got 2 instances going.

What's bugging me is that I've actually ACHIEVED that once by pure accident so I know it's possible - but I can't work out how I DID it! Can someone put me out of their misery by telling me? I THINK I clicked on one of the pictures of the instrument and it loaded it on the next channel down but I can't make it happen now I actually WANT to do it! 

Yours puzzledly

Chris.


----------



## Breaker (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm not 100% sure if I understood what you want, but double-clicking an instrument or articulation in the Library pane will populate the next free channel slot with that instrument/articulation.


----------



## ulrichburke2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dear Breaker.

That's EXACTlY what I wanted - but you have to double-click on the NAME of the instrument, not its PICTURE/ICON to do it. It means I can have spiccatos on one MIDI channel and sustains on another, you see, stuff like that. 

I hope they bring out collections of nice pad sounds for it at some point, could do with a few of those.

Yours respectfully

Chris, with thanks. Knew I'd done it by accident once but was clicking on the icon - like opening a Windows file - not on its name.


----------

